

President Obama Signs “Anti-Protest” Bill H.R. 347 - aurelianito
http://www.inquisitr.com/206017/president-obama-signs-anti-protest-bill-h-r-347/

======
Zhenya
Hope.

Hope we get to maintain our constitutional right to assemble.

Downvotes expected but not welcome. (I really can't afford the Karma loss)

------
rsanchez1
Why would anyone want to protest against He Who Can Do No Wrong?

